# Photos of all know Long Island Pontiled Bottles



## bottles_inc (Sep 25, 2020)

Hey, pontilheads. A quick preliminary google search shows that there might not be pictures of some of the rarest LI bottles online, so I figured I'd fix that and share them with you fine folks. Long Island is an interesting place to collect glass because it's a super old and historied area with many towns going all the way back to the early 17th century, but it also has some geographical restrictions due to it's being an island. So there's some incredible older bottles, but not many of them. There's only 6, with 4 being from Brooklyn, which almost makes them closer to being NYC bottles than LI bottles IMO.








The 2 variants of the M. M. Batelle, Brooklyn




W. P. Davis & Co, Brooklyn




Phoenix Glass Works, Brooklyn




Tassie & Co, Brooklyn

Here's the two LI pontils that's aren't from Brooklyn. These are some of the rarest bottles out there.




L. S. Sammis, Hempstead




The unnamed Deer Park LI. This bottle gives me hope that there's more small town 1840s-1860s bottleworks that have been forgotten by time. While it's the very definition of a moonshot, I'd love to dig or otherwise discover a never before seen Long Island pontil.
All pictures seen here come from _A Historical Guide to Long Island: Soda, Beer & Mineral Water Bottles & Bottling Companies 1840-1970_  4th edition by George Fisher (great guy!) and  Donald Weinhardt. The 5th edition is due out sometime next year, so if you're a NY collector be sure to pick it up. George also has a great Long Island medicines book that I highly recommend as well.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 26, 2020)

Those are some real stunners!  We don't get much of that age around here, even though the cities here date to the early-mid 17th century as well.  I'm pretty surprised there are only four pontil bottles from Brooklyn, would have thought they'd have lots more.  I guess it wasn't that heavily built up in the pontil era.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 26, 2020)

*Black glass, 12" tall magnum.  Dip mold blown, sand pontil scar.   Circa 1770                       >*

Glass House Farm  (Glass House Co) 1758 – 1772, New York City . . .

Ultimately the Revolutionary War was the most detrimental problem the factory dealt with and all output ceased when the War of Independence was in full swing. The British were in control of the city of New York from 1775 through 1776.

  The bottle may have been made for Petrus (Peter) Stuyvesant (1727 – 1805). Petrus Stuyvesant was an extremely influential New York merchant who was a close associate and neighbor of Lodewyck Bamper,  a descendent of one of the Glass House Company founders.
--Research by Stephen Atkinson
    Peachridge Glass


----------



## seaeo1 (Sep 7, 2022)

Definitely more from Brooklyn if you include meds. Also Seabury from Hempstead Long Island had several pontil bottles.


----------



## bottles_inc (Sep 8, 2022)

seaeo1 said:


> Definitely more from Brooklyn if you include meds. Also Seabury from Hempstead Long Island had several pontil bottles.


shouldve said pontilled beverage* bottles, but oh well. Never heard of Seabury bottles, got any pics/info?


----------



## sandchip (Sep 12, 2022)

Great sodas.  The Sammis has always been one of my favorites.  Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Sep 14, 2022)

Also the C. A. Sammis from Hempstead in Nassau County.  Nicholas from Flushing in Queens County.  And 14 from Kings County.

Long Island Pontiled Soda & Beer Bottles

I suspect that the Deer Park bottle was from J. H. Thomlinson who was a brewer and soda water manufacturer there in 1859 or a predecessor.

Not pontiled but a great Long Island Soda Bottle

Green Iron Water Torpedo Bottle


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 14, 2022)

bottles_inc said:


> Hey, pontilheads. A quick preliminary google search shows that there might not be pictures of some of the rarest LI bottles online, so I figured I'd fix that and share them with you fine folks. Long Island is an interesting place to collect glass because it's a super old and historied area with many towns going all the way back to the early 17th century, but it also has some geographical restrictions due to it's being an island. So there's some incredible older bottles, but not many of them. There's only 6, with 4 being from Brooklyn, which almost makes them closer to being NYC bottles than LI bottles IMO.
> 
> View attachment 212296View attachment 212298
> 
> ...


As a song I don't really like says, Can't Touch It 
SWEET!!!


----------

